# Black Warrior



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open is getting ready to get started. They had to switch fields due to to many staab's? in the field??? I asked "stub's" and was informed it was not stub's that stub's were something else!

Must be a Southern Thing Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

A staub is a sharp stick Aaron  Like when you bushhog a field and it has too much woody growth.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

KNorman said:


> A staub is a sharp stick Aaron  Like when you bushhog a field and it has too much woody growth.



a Staub is also a portly red haired baseball player from Louisiana named Rusty aka the Rooster


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I know the field well. That's honeysuckle (I believe it's called) and it's in patches all over the field. If you cut it, it becomes even more dangerous and also spreads. I'm not certain how they're going to get rid of the stuff. 

We tried to use the field for a Senior Hunter a year ago and had to move.

Eric


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

KNorman said:


> A staub is a sharp stick Aaron  Like when you bushhog a field and it has too much woody growth.



Thank you Kevin for the clarification! That is what I thought it was, I said a stub and this fine southern pro said no a staaaaaab? Thought I was just needing a translator for the phone call! lol

Up North we call em stubs regards,

Aaron


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

my phone source said it was the cherokee rose bushes that have been
sprayed and cut were the culprit, but still can punture a dog's pad
good luck to all this weekend


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

The first Open set up was scrapped before a test dog ran when a pro advised that he had tried to train in the field recently and had given up after the third flat tire on the ATV getting set up. The field apparently had a lot of Cherokee Rose that was partially hidden by high grass cover. 

A second test was set up and the test dog was called when again handlers pointed out that the field had a significant number of stabs. For the Vietnam vets think pungi sticks. Judges punted again and moved. 

The first dog ran the third setup about 12:30 local time. Triple with two retired. Long bird on left thrown left. Flyer middle bird shot to the right. Right bird is shortest thrown sharp angle back left along a row of maze. The order is left, right and flyer. Test is set facing south so guns are back lighted so the long guns are especially difficult to see. 

Too hot to sit out in the sun to watch so not much work info. Watched 3 dogs. One got the birds with biggie hunts, took ten minutes to complete the test. Next two picked up. BTW there is an honor.


----------



## tami (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone have any details about the derby?


----------



## mitimat (Oct 24, 2008)

Any udpates from the Open?


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

mitimat said:


> Any udpates from the Open?


Dog work was generally better in the mid to late afternoon with improved lighting conditions and some light wind. 

A dozen or so dogs still to run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Doug Trautman (Apr 16, 2004)

Derby Results:

1st Drake Chris Ledford

2nd Beignet Dink Samuel

3rd Cheif Bobby Lane

4th Texas Stephen Masley

RJ Bo Sam Milton

Jam Daisy Charlie Moody

Jam Church Charlie Moody


Congrats to all the participants


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wayda go Dink....climbing the ladder ! Thats six placements in a row with Bobby and Chief ! Congrats to all.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*44 to the land blind in the open. Amateur is up and running about 10 dogs in or so.

Aaron*


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

What's going on with the Am?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Any info on the Qual?


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to chris and Drake, and Randy. D-list for sure.
Nice job.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*25 to the second in the am. Still have 24 of 44 dogs to run the double land/water blind in the open in the morning. Sorry no numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Sittin home pullin for my boy Billy in the am. #32 any news would be great.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Rick Mock and Kenny Cox on your Qual placements....thats two weeks in a row !!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats again Bobby Lane ....Ali wins another Open....That three Opens at three years old !!!! Very strong.Great job Bobby,Charlie Moody and Mark Smith.I know mawmaw Gwen is gonna be elated !!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just had a call from Bobby Lane and Ali won the Open, Jim Pickering was 2nd and John Straka with Mercy was 3rd. That is all he could remember. Bobby is on the greatest high in the world with 3 Open wins for Ali who has not yet turned 4 yrs. old!! Go Ali!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

that should qualify Jim Pickering and his dog for the National Open, since he just won a couple of weeks ago...Congrats JIM...well done


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> that should qualify Jim Pickering and his dog for the National Open, since he just won a couple of weeks ago...Congrats JIM...well done


Well Done, "Mr Pickering"!!!!  

A new FC, 3) #11 - Bro's Counterfeit Folly - O/H Gerald Bailey at Dover, and now this!!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> that should qualify Jim Pickering and his dog for the National Open, since he just won a couple of weeks ago...Congrats JIM...well done


Hey, Bon...

Is that #25..Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot *** , "Chili" , that placed 2nd?


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

It was Willy.He won the Am at Mid Tenn and the open last week at Montgomery and this week an Open 2nd. On to the National.


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Am results
1st Tater Medford
2nd Faith or Hope Kress
3rd Cash Free
4th Diva Straka
Rj Will Parks
Jams Mercy, Bull, Shaka, Louie, ??


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Go get them Rick and Bentley very nice two in a row from your buds down South


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for making the weekend a success...

The list is long, but hope I will not leave anyone off..

Thanks to State Lands/Forever Wild (place looks great)

All the judges-thanks for spending your weekend with us. Thanks to D Kress for filling in last minute, Randy Spangler, Bobby Smith and Bill Wertz, Ken Wood and Bill Billups, Bobby Boudet and D. Trautman

Workers: Pam, Grady, Skip, Butch, Ken, Rusty, The Kresses, Jeff and Paula, Tommy Fairchild, and the Ranch guys.

Great weekend. Thanks again. Chad


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Kudos Mark Medford and all the Am placements !!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Jim and Willie!!! Congratz to Bobby Lane and all the placers!!!

Float like a butterfly regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bear00 said:


> It was Willy.He won the Am at Mid Tenn and the open last week at Montgomery and this week an Open 2nd. On to the National.


Well, not quite a Golden Retriever  ...but, Congratulations, #60, AFC KPR's Wet Willie, "Willie"!! .....and Kathy and "Mr Pickering", Too!! 

And, for all your success this season and now on to the National!! 

Now back to the original subject :roll: ..you know, that "Snapper" pup! Qualify him for the Nat'l too  Double your chances of winning!!!!

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark,

I am late catching up on the winners from lat weekend. I am so proud of you an Tater - Go team Medford.


----------

